# Imodium not working



## yahoo (Jul 21, 2010)

Its only recently that I've been trying different over the counter tablets and stuff to try and help my IBS. yesterday was the first time I tried imodium. i took one in the morning and it took an hour to kick in and I didnt need to go after that for about 8 hours, which was great! however I tool one then after that at about 8 o'clock or something and when it had worn off (at around 3 am) i got diarrhea way worse than I would had I not taken the imodium. I needed to use the bathroom about 4 times in an hour. I took another imodium then and even though my stomach didnt feel settled I was fine for a bit, it is now 8.40am and my diarrhea is back and is much worse again than if i hadnt taken the imodium. so basically... it worked for a bit... but doesnt seem to be working very well at all unless i was to take a whole lot more of it, which I dont want to do cause it has effectively just cause me alot more hassle than it has saved me because right now I am feeling much worse than I would be if I hadnt taken it.has anyone else had an experience like this with imodium? i'm quite worried because it seems like a strange reaction for my body to have...


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I avoid Imodium because it makes me feel worse than normal. Bloated and gassy while on it, and the next day is no fun either. I only take it if I really have uncontrollable diarrhea. One Imodium is actually not very large of a dose. I think 2 is the standard dose on the box directions. You can try that, it should stop you up unless you are having real bad D. In my experience, taking a larger dose at one time is better than taking a smaller dose that is spread out, unless you are using it every day for daily management. If I take 2 or 3 Imodium after I've gone several times in the morning I can make it through a day and night until the next morning without going.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

PD85 said:


> I avoid Imodium because it makes me feel worse than normal. Bloated and gassy while on it, and the next day is no fun either. I only take it if I really have uncontrollable diarrhea. One Imodium is actually not very large of a dose. I think 2 is the standard dose on the box directions. You can try that, it should stop you up unless you are having real bad D. In my experience, taking a larger dose at one time is better than taking a smaller dose that is spread out, unless you are using it every day for daily management. If I take 2 or 3 Imodium after I've gone several times in the morning I can make it through a day and night until the next morning without going.


This is how I typically use immodium and I know we are all different !! But when I have diarrhea I try and let it be for awhile to try and get most of it out without interfering. If my body wants to badly get rid of stool and junk in my system I let it. After maybe a few bouts of it, then I consider taking the immodium. Usually when I have diarrhea that the first bout is in the largest quantity, then subsequent bouts are smaller and smaller amounts. Once I get the bulk of it out, then for me One dose of immodium advance is all I need to calm it down, otherwise I have those days where I just keep going to the bathroom and passing irritating amounts of yellow bile type diarrhea that doesn't stop. But it does cause me to feel uncomfortable when my bowels start going again because it then binds me up. I know we are all different and this may not work for you at all but just thought I'd share since I think our shared experiences are helpful to one another in one way or another.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Take doses at regular spaced out intervals and maybe even with food.I found taking imodium better after moving my bowels a few times in the morning and then after subsequent meals.


----------



## krs1973 (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a prescription for imodium 2mg, and it doesn't seem to be working. The Dr said I can take up to 8 tabs a day. I know being stressed doesn't help, but I'm worried about loading my job since my FMLA is up. So that's not helping either.


----------

